# Solved: how do i change colour of scrollbar in win 7?



## karaman (Mar 13, 2010)

hallo,

win 7 home premium 32 bit i think 

control panel --->all control panel items ---> personal;ization --->window colour and appearance----> click on item and a list of them appears. i click on scrollbar and it allows me to adjust scrollbar size but the colours box is greyed out, i cant change it.

how can i change it? scrollbar is far too light and am finding myself having to look for it. have tried to adjust colours elsewhere in my personalizeds theme but it makes colours elsewhere unsatisfactory. 

thanks

karaman


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

Right click on the desktop, select Personalize. In the new window select Window Color near the bottom of the screen. There you can change the colour and use the slider to increase the intensity.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you note the comment that "Colors and sizes selected here apply only if you have selected the Windows 7 Basic theme or an Ease of Access theme" and do you have such a theme?


----------



## karaman (Mar 13, 2010)

hallo terrynet,

yes, am using the win7 basic theme as my starting point and can make most of the changes i want to make but cannot change the scrollbar colour. under Item, many things are manipulable but only the size of the scrollbar not its colour. 

really not happy with the colour manipulation in win7, much easier to tweak to my needs in xp. i have to make colour changes as the brightness hurts my eyes. the colours seems to be tied together in a bundle rather than individual manipulation of items, so am finding it very difficult to get the grey i need without simultaneously screwing up something else.......

not a happy bunny.

thanks anyway - at least i know its not down to me being a silly billy.

karaman


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

I have found scroll bars hard to see and found that the contrast on my monitor was too high. Turning the contrast down did wonders for me.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

WindowBlinds is quite lovely but it too is restricted in Windows 7 so there must just be certain things that are no longer allowed to be accessed.


----------



## karaman (Mar 13, 2010)

hallo all,

tried the contrast but its no good ref. scrollbars, no joy. 

yes i think you are right, acccess is not allowed, win 7 colour scheme comes in a bundle so i have to lump it.

after all these years, windows can still disappoint...........why am i not surprised?

thanks to all anyway.

karaman


----------

